

Life May Have Spread Through the Galaxy Like a Plague - snake117
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/life-may-have-spread-through-galaxy-plague-180956425/

======
xlm1717
It makes for nice, clickbait-y headlines, but if life spread through the
galaxy like a plague, we would have found this plague in space, on the Moon,
and on Mars by now.

